# Depeche Mode - Press Conference & Photocall to announce the release of a new Album & World Tour in 2013 at La Gaite Lyrique in Paris - Oct. 23,2012 (3



## Mandalorianer (24 Okt. 2012)

​


----------



## Q (24 Okt. 2012)

Legenden leben länger  :thx: für die tollen Bilder!


----------



## Sidewinder (24 Okt. 2012)

Karten für Stuttgart und Frankfurt sind bestellt


----------



## Alea (29 Okt. 2012)

mit deren Musik bin ich aufgewachsen.


----------



## alexkek (31 Okt. 2012)

Great news. :thumbup:
Thanks!


----------



## helena (14 Nov. 2012)

unglaubliche Band


----------



## Thorsten33 (5 Aug. 2013)

Geile band-geile fotos- danke


----------

